

Epic Games Hacked - d0ne
http://www.strategyinformer.com/news/12880/latest-victim-of-hacking-epic-games

======
BoppreH

      victim of a hacker attack, with user passwords
      exploited, using a "brute force attack"
    

Is very different from

    
    
      it’s possible that those passwords could be
      obtained by a brute-force attack

------
nvictor
this is getting boring... what if that's the real goal of hackers?

